# Updating my ID with La Caixa



## Michael Kelly (May 30, 2017)

La Caixa has contacted me to tell me that they need an updated copy of my passport, otherwise they will "freeze" my bank account. Fair enough. However, to do this I must personally go to the office rather than just send a scanned copy of my new passport. Also it is not possible to get an appointment, I have to go an queue up with everyone else which often takes well over an hour. Has anyone had such an isue with other banks?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

This is normal. We went in last year to update passport information. Took us about twenty minutes. We will have to do it again soon as husband has a new passport


----------



## Michael Kelly (May 30, 2017)

Megsmum said:


> This is normal. We went in last year to update passport information. Took us about twenty minutes. We will have to do it again soon as husband has a new passport


any reason it has to be done in person rather than by internet or post?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Michael Kelly said:


> La Caixa has contacted me to tell me that they need an updated copy of my passport, otherwise they will "freeze" my bank account. Fair enough. However, to do this I must personally go to the office rather than just send a scanned copy of my new passport. Also it is not possible to get an appointment, I have to go an queue up with everyone else which often takes well over an hour. Has anyone had such an isue with other banks?





Michael Kelly said:


> any reason it has to be done in person rather than by internet or post?


Well I presume the passport is your ID therefore the picture and you will match? 

If you send it in it might not be “ you” !


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

When I had do it a couple of years ago they said they required to see my PP as they needed a digital record. They failed to understand that an emailed copy would be a digital record


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Juan C said:


> When I had do it a couple of years ago they said they required to see my PP as they needed a digital record. They failed to understand that an emailed copy would be a digital record


See my response above. They want you to prove you are who you are, not that you have a passport. It’s abot money laundering.


----------



## Michael Kelly (May 30, 2017)

Megsmum said:


> Well I presume the passport is your ID therefore the picture and you will match?
> 
> If you send it in it might not be “ you” !


They already have a copy of my expired passport. My new passport obviously has the same name and date of birth.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Michael Kelly said:


> They already have a copy of my expired passport. My new passport obviously has the same name and date of birth.


Yes, but unless you present it in person, how do they know it is you who has the passport in your possession?


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

I did mine last May and rang the manager of my branch and he said log into my online area and send a photocopy from there and they'd update my account information, which I did. (Also La Caixa)


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes you do have to do it in person and yes they will freeze your account if you don't. Not just freeze it, eventually they can even close it. This happened to a friend of mine (with Sabadell) who couldn't get over to Spain for a couple of years because his wife was seriously ill.


----------



## Beach buddy (Jul 7, 2018)

I did this last Friday, Santander in Velez. I walked in, waited until my"man" was free, handed him my passport, he took the copy. Five minutes, all done.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Beach buddy said:


> I did this last Friday, Santander in Velez. I walked in, waited until my"man" was free, handed him my passport, he took the copy. Five minutes, all done.


Yes, it's only problematic if you can't get to the bank _in person_.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Michael Kelly said:


> They already have a copy of my expired passport. My new passport obviously has the same name and date of birth.


A) they don’t know it’s you
B) passport number will be different


----------



## Beach buddy (Jul 7, 2018)

Alcalaina said:


> Yes, it's only problematic if you can't get to the bank _in person_.


Why dont you ring and explain and see if you can make an appointment. I have made appointments before now.


----------



## Michael Kelly (May 30, 2017)

Megsmum said:


> A) they don’t know it’s you
> B) passport number will be different


yes they do know it's me as my name is in the passport as is my dob as I already mentioned. Plus they know that I responded to a message they sent to me through the La Caixa website. I obviously physically have to have the passport to be able to scan it in the first place.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

My wife was contacted for this by Bankia, not sure why I wasn't asked, but never mind...

She explained that she could not get time off work to go in person and asked why it had to be presented in person and she was told that it was "internal procedure". SHe stood her ground and said OK, then you can freeze the account until I get a day off work when the bank will be open, or I can send you a scanned copy. 
They accepted the scanned copy.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

They often freeze foreigners accounts in order to check fiscal stuff related to Hacienda.They nearly always insist you go in person. A pain but there you go.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Michael Kelly said:


> yes they do know it's me as my name is in the passport as is my dob as I already mentioned. Plus they know that I responded to a message they sent to me through the La Caixa website. I obviously physically have to have the passport to be able to scan it in the first place.


How do they know it’s you? How many fraudulent activities occur?

It’s your photo etc attached to your passport that’s your ID. 

Regardless, as Kaipa says, it’s a pain but it’s the rules.


----------



## Michael Kelly (May 30, 2017)

Megsmum said:


> it’s the rules.


It's the bank rules, it is not a legal requirement. The bank could at least offer an appointment time if they want to see you in person.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Not sure how long you have been in Spain but one thing you just have to accept is how banks work here. They are not very good compared to UK banks but believe me they are a whole lot better than 20 years ago!! Also it is important to remember that they aren't obliged to do everything in English and sometimes things get " misconstrued. Anyway bite the bullet go when they open or just before 2.00pm.


----------



## Michael Kelly (May 30, 2017)

kaipa said:


> Not sure how long you have been in Spain but one thing you just have to accept is how banks work here. They are not very good compared to UK banks but believe me they are a whole lot better than 20 years ago!! Also it is important to remember that they aren't obliged to do everything in English and sometimes things get " misconstrued. Anyway bite the bullet go when they open or just before 2.00pm.


Well I first came to Spain in 2002 and can speak Spanish well enough to manage. There have been huge technological advances since them and I don't feel that I have to accept this just because it is "lo que hay". Going to a La Caixa office means queueing up for over an hour in an "unordered queue". Working people just can't take time out like that. I will solve this issue by closing my account with La Caixa and switching to ING Direct.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

kaipa said:


> Not sure how long you have been in Spain but one thing you just have to accept is how banks work here. They are not very good compared to UK banks but believe me they are a whole lot better than 20 years ago!! Also it is important to remember that they aren't obliged to do everything in English and sometimes things get " misconstrued. Anyway bite the bullet go when they open or just before 2.00pm.


I don't agree. We don't have to accept the bank's arbitrary rules. See my previous post (No. 16). My wife challenged the bank and they accepted that she didn't have to go in person.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I think even closing your account has to be done in person. Although for that you will give you an appointment


----------



## Michael Kelly (May 30, 2017)

There is a digital assistant on the La Caixa website which explains how to upload a copy of your id. I hadn't seen this before but it is a very useful function.


----------

